# Ideal weight for female working cocker spaniel please.



## Llewellyn (4 April 2011)

Pip is 15.3kg. I can't tell if she needs to loose weight because I see her everyday but think she looks ok. Not very easy to keep her skinny with babies new addiction to throwing food on the floor, scrabbled egg, rice cakes, banana. 
Any answers appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 April 2011)

She sounds about right - I think the weight range they give for vickers is about 15 - 19kgs (I'm sure some one else will now exactly) which obviously allows for the difference between the sexes and type (ie show or working) and if they are 'big' or 'small'. Sweep has been between 18 - 19 kgs since he was a year old, he is big for a cocker, is a show type and is a blue roan which apparently are prone to having the odd 'big' dog. Due to the general hooning about he has never looked fat - now he is getting older he is definitely chunkier as he only tootles about instead of running but at nearly 13 who can blame him


----------



## Llewellyn (5 April 2011)

Thank you vet didn't even recognise her as a cocker as she had only ever seen show ones!  
She is not a big cocker but not as tiny as some I've seen. Its also hard as she has more presence now instead of skulking so she naturally looks bigger.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 April 2011)

Just try and go by eye, she should have a slight "waist" when viewed from above, and you should be able to feel her ribs but not see them.


----------



## Spudlet (5 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Just try and go by eye, she should have a slight "waist" when viewed from above, and you should be able to feel her ribs but not see them.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with MM - Henry is 16-odd kg, but according to the vet's weight chart he should be around 14. He's another big cocker (snigger snarfle), at 14kg he's be emaciated! By eye is best, then weigh her when her condition is right if you want to know what her ideal weight is


----------

